# New member



## cinierialberto (May 11, 2016)

Hello everyone. My name is Alberto and I'm from Italy.  I'm 20 and I wanna become big ahahah 


Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (May 11, 2016)

The Steriodsfax family would like to welcome you to IMF. If you have any questions please feel free to pm myself or anyone of our SF reps.


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

Welcome..


----------

